# politness/formality levels for the imperative "go" 가다



## Amirali1383koohi

Hi
Please write the following sentences in their order. (Polite order)
가
가라
가세요
가줘
가십시요
Thank you in advance


----------



## szapl0ve

가
가줘
가요
가세요
가주세요
가십시오

가라 is usually used by much older people to much younger people


----------



## Aaryln

가            - 가주세요
가라        - 가주세요
가세요    - 가세요
가줘        - 가주세요
가십시오 - 가십시오
가세요/가십시오 are basically polite order of "가" in Korean. And 가/가라/가줘's polite way to say is same as "가주세요".


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks


----------

